# Rare & collectible cigars?



## trizz5253 (Dec 15, 2010)

I have been reading on this site and this rare...Holy Grail of cigars really interests me. What are some cigars everyone wants in their collection. I'm not talking just good cigars i'm talking about the rare and expensive. I want at least 1 conversation piece


----------



## eyesack (Jul 19, 2009)

Culebras always look cool. I have a Drew Estate Medusa (not much of a great cigar from what I hear), but there are others. Illusione makes one, Davidoff makes one (if you can find it), I have seen in pictures Fuente Opus X culebra, and Villager makes one.

The story behind culebras are that cigar rollers were only allowed to smoke (or take home, depending on which version you hear) one cigar a day from the factory. To side-step this rule, they would take three cigars and braid them into one. The result is one of the coolest conversation pieces in the cigar world (in my opinion), and invites sharing of tobacco amongst friends.

Some of the really rare OpusX cigars are great fun to look at, too! Keep reading the forum and you'll start finding that the world of cigars is huge and new and greater things arrive every year. Annual-releases are cool to have as collector's pieces. Tatuaje by Pete Johnson: Monster Series is released every Halloween for example.

Welcome to Puff by the way!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey Ryan, pretty good question here. I'm sure I could rattle off some really really expensive cigars that are hard to find, but I'm not really interested in them right now. I would say different vitolas of Opus would be nice to have. I think cigar smokers are familiar with Opus enough to actually start a conversation about them.

BTW, it would help if you give a little intro in the new puffer fish forum. :smoke2:
New Puffer Fish Forum


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Camacho Liberty--they may not be the best cigar I smoke in any given year but this is the cigar I want to always keep in my collection.

They are hard to get but not impossible.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Any Dunhill or Davidoff Cuban.


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

I have some Padilla Artisan Habanos in my humidor. They aren't super rare or super expensive, but they usually get a few questions. I keep them in the top tray since they are so pretty.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

OP, just look through this.

Rare Fuente Web Gallery - Forbidden X Cigars


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Great first question! Welcome to Puff!


----------



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I'd love to smoke one of these - Padilla Artisan Habanos - if I could ever find one. Looks amazing...


----------



## Stubby (Dec 6, 2010)

joncaputo said:


> I'd love to smoke one of these - Padilla Artisan Habanos - if I could ever find one. Looks amazing...


I got a 5 pack on CI a few months back. I haven't really looked for them since.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Stubby said:


> I got a 5 pack on CI a few months back. I haven't really looked for them since.


I did to quite awhile ago and it was just okay, but I thought they had merit, so a few months ago they were a steal or at least a bargain in five packs and I bought 6 of them. I recently smoked one of the older ones and oh boy did it get better. I don't know how well they will get but if they stay the same as that one I will be happy but I doubt they will.


----------



## CALIFORNIA KID (Nov 21, 2010)

AF Opus-X, #77 shark, or A
AF Anejo, #77 shark
Davidoff Special, Double R
Padron 1964, Maduro A


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

Probably an Opus or Anejo for many of the reasons mentioned above.


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

One great aspect (or bad depending on your wallet) about the cigar hobby is that there are a ton of extremely rare cigars. These usually come from one-time special releases from the "smaller" companies (i.e. not from General Cigar or Atladis). As you get deeper into the hobby and start to make connections the oppurtunities for even rarer cigars appear during charity dinners or private tours of factories (Fuente and Padron have charity dinners which is where a lot of their rare cigars are handed out, and I _believe_ Moki found/ obtained some of his VERY rare cigars during factory tours).

Then, when you get into Cuban cigars other opportunities present themselves, however, in the world of Cuban cigars rare usually means very expensive and/or vintage.

Welcome to Puff, and great first question!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

I second the Anejo #77 Shark.

Add:
OpusX Lost City
Any Anejo
Dirty Rat
Flying Pig

All of this is my humble opinion as a noob.  (I also have all of the above, other than the OXLC)


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Once a year, Prometheus sell Opus X samplers, which are intended for The Cigar Family Charitable Foundation. Other than going to an event, this is one of the only ways to get Forbidden X cigars. They are best of the best and while wildly expensive, you're giving money to a great cause. Also, far as I know, you can write it off as a donation.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

Obviously any of the rare Opus vitolas. A lot of guys are really keen on the small batch releases from some of the young guns of the industry right now. Pete Johnson (Tatuaje) & Andre Farkas (Viaje) are a couple of examples. Have fun searching! :smoke:


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Opus X football!


----------



## JGD (Mar 2, 2009)

BMack said:


> Opus X football!


I think you have to be pretty good friends with Dan Marino to score one of those!


----------



## baddddmonkey (Oct 13, 2008)

Really the only rare and collectible cigars I have are some Casa Fuente. Not too hard to get if you travel to Las Vegas, but rare enough...and then few Opus X, a couple Anejo's, some Padron '64 anny. 

I'm also going to try a trend at getting 2 Camacho Liberty's per year. Smoke one when I get them and the other on the upcoming 4th of July. So far only have gotten the 2009 and 2010. But I can keep this trend alive!


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

FYI, Holts has the following in stock right now:

AF Anejo

46, 48, 49, 50, 55, 60, NO SHARKS

Selling by the box ($206-$268) or single ($9-10).


----------



## Mr_mich (Sep 2, 2010)

My rarest cigars are the Toast accross america cigars i got this year. Diamond Crown Maximus and and Opus X Figurado.










here is a site showing off some really cool and rare opus's

FRIDAY CIGAR CLUB

Here are some pics, really cool loking cigars, i would be happy with any of them.


----------



## fivespdcat (Nov 16, 2010)

I would love to have a lot of these cigars, but not sure I'd fork over the coin to do so. You can buy a lot of great sticks for the price of one of these things and cost is usually strictly related to rarity not taste. Plus I don't have a huge glass case humidor so no where really to display it.


----------



## trizz5253 (Dec 15, 2010)

Speaking of a football when i was in Albany NY not long ago i passed a sign that said Gentalmens gifts "Cigars & Pipes" and i was like a bug to a zapper. When i went in they have a man who rolls cigars there. They took me in and showed me his special cigar, he rolled a real size football but not only that it had the laces and every detail that is on an offical football. But to one up himself he put his own autograph on it. It was the coolest thing i have ever seen. I kick myself for not taking a pick but if you in the area stop in its a great shop.


----------



## CigarSmokePhilosopher (Aug 18, 2010)

interesting ryan! pretty cool what you can find just wandering around


on the subject of the forbidden X fuente's, you can actually pick those up at Casa Fuente in Caeser's Palace in vegas to the tune of about 125 bucks a stick


----------



## OldCrew (Jan 31, 2011)

I have a few rare cigars in my humidor but the purchase I am most proud to own is the RyJ 125th Anniversary Special Edition. I paid $250 for the item in 2000 and have yet to smoke one. I had bought them thinking I would break them out if I ever got married....and have luckily avoided that scene.

Humidor kept and only opened six times to show friends.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

Those are old photos. The box isn't as full, but you get the idea.


----------



## KcJason1 (Oct 20, 2010)

Opus 77 shark, Love affairs, Stanford's Cameroon reserve..


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

sirxlaughs said:


> Those are old photos. The box isn't as full, but you get the idea.


*I remember these and appreciate you giving me a taste of history Bruno....... Differently brings you back in time!*


----------



## Fuzzface (Nov 17, 2010)

To *sirxlaughs.*

I don't wanna say which last name is mine, but my family co-owned Waitt & Bond cigars...You probably don't care, but I think that's kinda cool.


----------



## d_day (Aug 24, 2008)

Interesting question, and my answer is quite different from everyone else's. I don't want any rare or expensive cigars in my collection. I want to smoke them all.


----------

